# Sabine Sauer- Nippel ach wie schön-1x



## maierchen (17 Aug. 2008)

Jedes Radio wär froh drum!



 ​


----------



## Katzun (17 Aug. 2008)

ich bevorzuge dann lieber den tv 

:thx:


----------



## dasCS (17 Aug. 2008)

net schlecht, net schlecht


----------



## armin (17 Aug. 2008)

und so schöne noch dazu


----------



## hagenuk (17 Aug. 2008)

Auf Schweizer Deutsch gesagt..

ächt geil


----------



## frank.heise (3 Sep. 2008)

Top Bild!!!!


----------



## walli (4 Sep. 2008)

SUPERCAP der SÜSSEN *S A B I N E*:thx:


----------



## watchmaker (5 Sep. 2008)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## pekanok (5 Sep. 2008)

Toll, toll - sie sollte so etwas öfter zeige


----------



## b77 (6 Sep. 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## surfingone (23 Sep. 2008)

super toller busen !!!!!!!!! wow


----------



## Alisjo (23 Sep. 2008)

hübsch anzuschauen. bei welchem sender arbeitet sie eigtl.?


----------



## Tombig1978 (25 Sep. 2008)

schöne Nippel


----------



## tonimohr (2 Okt. 2008)

tolle nippel, sollte sie öfter zeigen! ;-)


----------



## Karsten (2 Okt. 2008)

gutes foto


----------



## Rambo (14 Dez. 2008)

Danke für das tolle Bild!
:thumbup:


----------



## paddy65 (14 Dez. 2008)

Sabine ist immer noch sehr hübsch - Danke!


----------



## thor (14 Dez. 2008)

danke...........super


----------



## Bunji (15 Dez. 2008)

Hat was


----------



## klicker1 (15 Dez. 2008)

jau..Nippelalarm..


----------



## raser29 (16 Dez. 2008)

ooh mein gott ich vergöttere diese frau.aber was ist mit karin schubert?????


----------



## skymaster63 (16 Dez. 2008)

Vielen Dank


----------



## jensnrw (11 Sep. 2009)

Die sieht noch super sexy aus. Kann noch locker für Mitte dreizig durchgehen, ist aber schon Mitte fünfzig. Macht sie daher noch mal doppelt so geil !


----------



## Rolli (11 Sep. 2009)

:thx: dir für Sabine


----------



## amon amarth (6 Nov. 2009)

was für ein bild !!! sabine ist am 22. februar 1955 geboren und immer noch ein TRAUM !!!


----------



## hpowiezara (6 Nov. 2009)

sehr nett


----------



## Sp0ky (19 Nov. 2009)

Sehr schön. Danke!


----------



## Gehzeiten (21 Nov. 2009)

maierchen schrieb:


> Jedes Radio wär froh drum!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Das hat doch was! Oft besser wie blank...!lol6


----------



## fredo1960 (7 Feb. 2010)

Das sind ja Supertitten ! Echt geil !


----------



## sunny26 (7 Feb. 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## max56 (7 Feb. 2010)

is ja geil


----------



## max56 (7 Feb. 2010)

wawawoom-lange nicht gesehen....


----------



## dario34 (7 Feb. 2010)

ach wie schön


----------



## celeber11 (19 Feb. 2010)

Danke für dieses tolle Foto. Eine zeitlose Schönheit.


----------



## Trampolin (17 Nov. 2010)

Danke für das nette Bild!


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2010)

sehr nippelig


----------



## haddock (10 Aug. 2011)

ich möchte nur wissen aus welcher sendung ds pic stammt? thx


----------



## fredclever (10 Aug. 2011)

Danke für die Süsse aus dem saueren Bayern


----------



## Ragdoll (29 Dez. 2011)

Danke - Die Nippel sind bestimmt nicht sauer, sondern lecker.


----------



## ronny69 (29 Dez. 2011)

dat issen fake...:-(


----------



## Mustang83 (29 Dez. 2011)

nice


----------



## Little_Lady (29 Dez. 2011)

tonimohr schrieb:


> tolle nippel, sollte sie öfter zeigen! ;-)



wenns denn ihre wären sieht doch jeder BLINDe das es ein fake ist.


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Dez. 2011)

Sabine hat sehr schöne süße Nippel.


----------



## jogyjogy (30 Dez. 2011)

Lecker


----------



## posemuckel (31 Dez. 2011)

Klasse!!


----------



## lucullus (31 Dez. 2011)

ronny69 hat recht.

Eindeutig ein FAKE !!!!


----------



## harrymudd (23 Juli 2012)

:thx: für die bezaubernde Sabine:thumbup:


----------



## Jone (24 Juli 2012)

Klasse Bild. Danke dafür


----------



## TobiasB (24 Juli 2012)

bad fake


----------



## Sarafin (24 Juli 2012)

Gooooil


----------



## TTranslator (13 Sep. 2012)

Danke für das Bild.
Waren zwei Gründe, sich den BR anzusehen


----------



## Prevo (14 Sep. 2012)

Echt stark! :thx:


----------



## Sarafin (14 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## raser29 (24 März 2013)

sehr sexy frau genau mein ding


----------



## Vollstrecker (25 März 2013)

Nette Zünder


----------



## Schmock20 (25 März 2013)

Sie ist ja nun auch schon einige Jahre dabei und immer noch lecker. :thx:


----------



## sanji (26 März 2013)

Hammer!!! Vielen Dank!!


----------



## catwiesel62 (27 März 2013)

tolle Frau


----------



## lalas (27 März 2013)

spitze sabine. danke


----------



## kimba (27 März 2013)

Gut gewählte Gaderobe!


----------



## iceman191 (29 März 2013)

Vielen Dank, ein Video davon wäre super!


----------



## Maumau1 (29 März 2013)

Sehr anregend !


----------



## Thorwalez (29 März 2013)

Hach, was habe ich sie früher bei der ZDF-Kino-Hitparade angeschmachtet....  Danke fürs Pic!


----------



## jenniferheimann (29 März 2013)

wenn das nicht bearbeitet ist, verstehe ich sie nicht - so würde ich doch nicht vor die Kamera treten, oder !?


----------



## dscab65 (4 Juni 2013)

kann sich immer noch sehen lassen


----------



## lento (4 Juni 2013)

...Oldie but Goldie


----------



## Meinhard (4 Juni 2013)

nett anzuschauen, vielen Dank


----------



## maxmaster121 (6 Juni 2013)

schöner anblick


----------



## phprazor (7 Juni 2013)

Ist das ein fake ?!?!??
Wenn nicht - TOP !!


----------



## paulnelson (27 Juni 2013)

Auch für sie gilt was man über den Wein so sagt – je älter desto besser …


----------



## looser24 (30 Juni 2013)

Das oberteil ist schön ausgebeult. Super anblick


----------



## wasimmer (17 Aug. 2013)

mir ist immer noch nicht klar, ob oder wie stark das gefaked ist. Schwer vorstellbar dass das original ist.


----------



## Coolhand (17 Aug. 2013)

Da war es wohl etwas zu kalt im Studio. 

Danke für den Beitrag


----------



## paul77 (17 Aug. 2013)

muss wohl sehr kalt sein im Studio


----------



## jd1893 (26 Aug. 2013)

:WOW: sehr sexy :thx:


----------



## lucullus (28 Feb. 2014)

Das ist ein uralter und 100prozentiger Fake...!!!!


----------



## tomtom (28 Feb. 2014)

wunderschön


----------



## siamstore (2 März 2014)

War mir unbekannt, schönen Dank.


----------



## joedet (4 März 2014)

das sind noch echte Nippel


----------



## GangStar (22 Juli 2014)

super danke


----------



## npolyx (27 Nov. 2014)

Hammer. Tolle Einsichten der biederen Sabine mit der 1A Figur


----------



## peter382 (11 Nov. 2016)

schade, dass man ihre nippel nicht öfter sieht


----------



## meistro (11 Nov. 2016)

_...deutlicher geht ja kaum noch. Danke für dieses Bild._


----------



## Klaus60 (12 Nov. 2016)

ist da ein fake?


----------



## Little Wolf (13 Nov. 2016)

:thx: Danke für die süße Sabine


----------



## catwiesel62 (14 Nov. 2016)

schaut gut aus die Sabine


----------



## jamjam92003 (1 Dez. 2016)

Prima beitrag,danke


----------

